# EO's and Eo's



## Nehlena (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi... again :grin:

2-3 weeks ago I bought for the first time an EO and particularly cinnamon... it was organic, highly concentrated and the 10 ml costed 15E (17$). A few days ago I went to the same store and asked for lavender EO. The brand I had bought the previous EO was sold out, so the lady showed me anothe EO... same price, BUT 100ml... when I asked how come so much more you purchase from this brand, she said it is that the previouw (cinnamon) was very condensed and pure while this one is not...

I asked, ok, and what is the rest in the mixture? she had no idea, but I have seen in Youtube, soapers that use EO, they actually pour a great amount of it and I was surprised in the beginning for I said, if 10ml costs that much, they must have added at least 200ml in their batch how much do they price their soap...

And because I saw that they exist EO's that are not so highly concntrated, that answered my question...

what are your opinion for the 2 different type of EO's?


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 21, 2015)

Those tiny bottles of EOs that cost a fortune really are better. At marketing. That's it. For soaping and B&B products, buy EOs at reputable suppliers. The cost and quality will be better and you won't be funding deceptive/misleading companies. There are a bunch of suppliers out there. Check the forum for EO suppliers... you see a ton of hits.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, there are pure EO's and then ones that are diluted, usually with some kind of oil. The EO's soapers use are pure but they are bought online from soap supply companies for much less they any shop would sell them.
for example, I can get 2oz (59 ml or so) of cinnamon leaf from brambleberry for $5.80 Also keep in mind that some EO's can't be used in large amounts no matter how cheap they are. Cinnamon is one of these, the max safe amount for soap is 0.5%, thats just a tiny amount.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm an Aromatherapist and for me there are 2 types of EO's. The expensive ones usually are better quality and I will only use these for massage treatments. Then there are the ones that I have gotten from soaping suppliers. At first I was horrified that they had sold me something so dilute but on the label it said it was 100% pure EO. Maybe it is who knows but its inferior to the ones I use in Aromatherapy. I know this because Aromatherapy ones drop from the bottle slowly, whereas the cheaper ones pour out of the dropper bottles, even the base notes, so there is a definite difference in consistency. However, I have come to realize that I can't afford to use the good oils for soaping, so I buy both cheap and expensive and use them differently. I would love to know why there is this difference, if they are genuinely pure oils but for the moment I will just take advantage of the cheap cost, as its what the other soapers are using so must be ok


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 21, 2015)

Essential oils are NOT diluted.  Not real ones.  I use good oils all the time that I buy from reputable suppliers, they are real, they are not diluted, and they are every bit as good as the 'therapeutic grade' overpriced oils sold in those little 10 ml bottles for way too much money.  If you're buying 'cheap' oils then that's your problem.  If you're buying expensive 'therapeutic grade' oils and think you're getting something superior, that's your problem also   I'm sorry, but I get so tired of reading that people think they get a premium grade with those teeny-weeny expensive bottles.  Source your oils well.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 21, 2015)

squeakycleanuk said:


> I'm an Aromatherapist and for me there are 2 types of EO's. The expensive ones usually are better quality and I will only use these for massage treatments. Then there are the ones that I have gotten from soaping suppliers. At first I was horrified that they had sold me something so dilute but on the label it said it was 100% pure EO. Maybe it is who knows but its inferior to the ones I use in Aromatherapy. I know this because Aromatherapy ones drop from the bottle slowly, whereas the cheaper ones pour out of the dropper bottles, even the base notes, so there is a definite difference in consistency. However, I have come to realize that I can't afford to use the good oils for soaping, so I buy both cheap and expensive and use them differently. I would love to know why there is this difference, if they are genuinely pure oils but for the moment I will just take advantage of the cheap cost, as its what the other soapers are using so must be ok


 

The dropping and pouring you've noticed can be explained by the type of orifice reducers used on the bottle. I've had some that barely release a drop so I removed it and replaced it with another one....which worked much better. It had nothing to do with the quality (or lack of) of the essential oil in the bottle.


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 21, 2015)

Therapeutic grade is a scam. Yup, because there are people that will believe that if it costs 10 times as much it must be better!  The truth, if you want it, is that they are the same. Yes there are some EO's that are diluted with carrier oil but they are usually labeled as such. 

Don't believe me? Still think those little bottles are better?  Send it to a lab with a sample of the " cheap" stuff and have it checked. No I'm not being funny, do it, it will cost you about 100 dollars but will save you a fortune in EO when you learn the truth!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2015)

Totally agree.  I too am an aromatherapist and I find that the oils I get from NDA or most of the other soap suppliers to be of the same grade as my expensive supplier.  Anyone claiming their oils are therapeutic either don't know what they are talking about, which would worry me.  Then there are the ones who simply lie and use the claim as a marketing ploy.  Either way, they are worth avoiding like the plague.


----------



## Trix (Feb 23, 2015)

Things were easier a longer time ago, when there was a more concentrated effort on quality and reputation, rather than profit. I mean all businesses want to profit, but a few years back it was common sense that a good reputation will bring you good returns. Now a lot of companies do not care as there will always be someone buying..

Anywaaaay, I have printed sheets from the early 2000's with the Latin name of the oils, how they are produced and where they come from, and there skin and psychological benefits.

 So when I went looking for eo'so the first thing I would do, is look at the Latin name, research the company a bit more, where it sources its oils from, how they are extracted, and then decide to part with my money. After that it becomes easy, just go back and buy this same product you know you can really trust.

The reason is essential oils really do work, but you have to really be sure that what you are using is an essential oil, not something else.


----------

